# Overrated/Underrated types



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

With threads like these, you always need to add the distinction:

Internet overrated/underrated vs. Real Life overrated/underrated.

Trust me, ISTJ's are not underrated in Real Life.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Overrated: Ns

Underrated: ISFPs and STPs...


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

How many xNFJs do you know?


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Underrated, Online and in real life: ESTP, INFP hands down.

Overrated online: INFJ, INTJ (especially the trend to exalt sociopathic stereotypes)

Overrated in real life: ENTJ (big-time)


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Potentially any type depending on environment and situation. I don't like painting with broad brush strokes and saying a type is underrated or overrated overall especially when I don't necessarily see other types in their element when I'm over in my space being in my element and doing what I'm good at.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Overrated: ISFP, INFP, ESFP, ENFP, INTP, ISTP, ESFJ, ENFJ, INFJ, ISFJ, ISTJ, INTJ, ESTJ, ENTJ, ESTP

Underrated: ENTP


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

So IRL...

I don't know if "overrated" or "underrated" are the right words for any particular type, in all seriousness. I do think that, at least in the United States, social structure is constructed to really um... reward and cater to ExTJ types. I find it unfair, lmao, but that's because I don't really value much about the corporate world and climbing those sorts of xTJish ladders.

Online I think there is a lot of mysticism surrounding INFJ, but then, there would be, since they're really so uncommon.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Lion 4.5 said:


> online:
> INTJ (especially the trend to exalt sociopathic stereotypes)


Yes, I don't understand this! Most of the INTJs I know in real life are really rather sweet and thoughtful. Strange.


----------



## incandesce (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, it kinda depends on what you mean by overrated. There's stuff that I'd say is definitely under/over-estimated about various types, but that's probably to be expected here.

Like, after knowing some self-typed INFJs, the stuff written about them online is totally overblown. Particularly when it comes to things like general social sense and compassion and whatnot. I ain't seen it. These are some of the most vengeful and judgmental motherfuckers I have ever known. Likewise I don't get the INTJ = BRILLIANT TASKMASTER ROBOT thing because tbh if they excel at anything in particular, it's crunching as many tasks into as short a period of time as possible so they have more time to be lazy. They are also quite emotional if you're not expecting huge dramatic outbursts; it's in this really understated but reactive way and the Ni makes them read into shit and blow it horribly out of proportion in an instant. TJs in general aren't as cold as descriptions make them out to be and some of the most kind-hearted people I've ever known were I/ESTJs, but this is never something that's mentioned when people are talking about those types; if you need shit done and you're forthcoming about what you need, and if they _can_ do it, they probably will, or help you find somebody who can. Just don't expect buttpats.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Ice Ghost said:


> How many xNFJs do you know?


seven, three more I'm unsure of, plus plenty of fictional characters I can't remember that well


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> which types do you believe are overrated/underrated
> imo
> overrated: NTs, ISTPs, INFJs
> underrated: SFPs, ISTJs


if I were to separate this into online vs IRL

online
overrated: NTs, ISTPs, INFJs
underrated: SFPs, ISTJs

IRL
overrated: EFJs, STPs, Thinker men, Feeler women
underrated: FPs


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Online:
Overrated: INTJ, INFJ
Underrated: ESFP, ESTP, SJs

Real world:
Overrated: ENFJ, ISTJ
Underrated: INTP, INFP


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> which types do you believe are overrated/underrated
> 
> imo
> overrated: NTs, ISTPs, INFJs
> underrated: SFPs, ISTJs


Overrated by themselves or by others?
Each type and person have their own preferred type and personality?


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Underrated Before The Zombie Apocalypse: ISTP

Overrated After The Zombie Apocalypse: ISTP


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Lion 4.5 said:


> Underrated, Online and in real life: ESTP, INFP hands down.
> 
> Overrated online: INFJ, INTJ (especially the trend to exalt sociopathic stereotypes)
> 
> Overrated in real life: ENTJ (big-time)


Fuck yeah! ESTP's are awesome!

Although, being underrated might have something to do with planetary size ego's... :tongue: Actually, I'm more annoyed that we're associated with jerks. I'm actually rather nice. There's nothing wrong with being cocky as long as you can laugh at yourself and do actually consider other people. The real jerks don't care what other people think and ESTP's do care what people think even if it's not plainly obvious.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

INTJs are overrated. 99% of INTJs online are blazing idiots.

ESTPs are massively underrated.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

This is dependent on what you're rating them on. I doubt that NTs would be overrated if you were to rate them by their ability to understand emotions, express emotions, etc, for example.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ENTP-Hugely overrated online, varies in real life with some ENTPs being very likable and others thinking that everyone likes them when the reality is that they annoy the shit out of everyone and nobody tells them. This is probably also true of INTJ and INFJ.

Underrated-ISTJ, ISTP.
misjudged- ISFP,ESFJ, ESTJ.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Teybo said:


> With threads like these, you always need to add the distinction:
> 
> Internet overrated/underrated vs. Real Life overrated/underrated.
> 
> Trust me, ISTJ's are not underrated in Real Life.


Real life and on-line preference differences I get, agreed.

But ISTJ's WANT you to believe they are under-rated? The get pissed because other people know how to delegate and get along, (which they think is shirking). I know an ISTJ who got so jealous of a co-worker because people liked her, and she could get things done without doing it all herself, and she could easily get forgiveness for minor infractions of procedure. 

But the ISTJ is the proverbial tortoise? So maybe underrated and overrated also depends on where someone is in the race (rat race or place in their own life, either way).


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Old Intern said:


> Real life and on-line preference differences I get, agreed.
> 
> But ISTJ's WANT you to believe they are under-rated? The get pissed because other people know how to delegate and get along, (which they think is shirking). I know an ISTJ who got so jealous of a co-worker because people liked her, and she could get things done without doing it all herself, and she could easily get forgiveness for minor infractions of procedure.
> 
> But the ISTJ is the proverbial tortoise? So maybe underrated and overrated also depends on where someone is in the race (rat race or place in their own life, either way).


I was mostly referring to the fact that modern life seems to be much more set-up for some types than other types. I think there is probably some "personality privilege" afforded to some types (akin to white privilege? male privilege?) which is often invisible to the privileged group and which stems from being in the majority (SJ).


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

@*Teybo *Agreed, that SJ's for a long time, have been automatically afforded a smoother life. But the end of the industrial age might be changing all that? Not playing on manual labor stereotypes, but mass production, at any level, management etc. gave everyone a reason to maintain the status quo.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

The SJ hate-on sucks. I love the SJ's in my life. Obviously, my best example is my husband. He knows I'm just a little crazy. I don't do things on his schedule, but I get things done. We accept and embrace our differences. 

Just be a little more open minded. SJ's are fine. There's nothing wrong with the type. At least, no more wrong than other types.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Proves the point that SJ's are under-rated on internet forums?


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

monemi said:


> The SJ hate-on sucks. I love the SJ's in my life. Obviously, my best example is my husband. He knows I'm just a little crazy. I don't do things on his schedule, but I get things done. We accept and embrace our differences.
> 
> Just be a little more open minded. SJ's are fine. There's nothing wrong with the type. At least, no more wrong than other types.


Just to clarify, in case it's not clear, my posts in this thread are not a comment on whether I like or dislike SJ's, but an observation that there is stark contrast between how SJ's are talked about (respected/disrespected) in personality type forums and how they are actually treated by others in the real world. Any discussion of how types are viewed should acknowledge that personality type forums are not at all representative of the real world.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

ESxPs deserve more love.

INxJs are drowning in excessive amounts of love.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Teybo said:


> Just to clarify, in case it's not clear, my posts in this thread are not a comment on whether I like or dislike SJ's, but an observation that there is stark contrast between how SJ's are talked about (respected/disrespected) in personality type forums and how they are actually treated by others in the real world. Any discussion of how types are viewed should acknowledge that personality type forums are not at all representative of the real world.


SJ's keep the world turning smoothly. I don't think they're overrated offline and I think they are too heavily criticized online. They don't demand recognition in the real world. I see that they earn it. SJ's don't enjoy doing the boring stuff anymore than other types do. They're just better at growing up and doing it anyway.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I think Ns are very overrated in the internet mbti community, especially xNTPs and INxJs. Sensors in general seem sorely underrated, but I'd say ISFJs get overlooked the most. I haven't met many ISFJs in real life, but the one or two I know are very good listeners with a great eye for detail and an amazingly intricate map of memories...I'd imagine they have the potential to make amazing and loyal friends/partners. So, more love to the ISFJs, I say!


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

^ Seconded. ISFJ's deserve some more love. I find that they're usually mentioned in the same breath with ESFJ but the two types are So vastly different. Well at least... the ones that I know of both type are. 

Also underrated: the serious side of ENFP's. 

Overrated on the internet: NT's. It's not like all NT's are PhD's and/or will amount much to curing cancer in their life time realistically.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

*Overrated:* ENTPs. INFJs. Oh and look, they're supposed to also be the "perfect couple" lelelelellelelle. Coincidence? I THINK NAWT

*Underrated:*
ESTP: (based on every single one I've met) you guys are the shit. I want to marry one of you some day and go on all sorts of crazy adventures. 
ISFP: Incredible friends. Awesome folks. Usually reliable and very genuine. Lots of respect to them.


*And not INTJs. No, they deserve all the overrating because dey r da bomb with all their unpredictability and random, emotional outbursts. Entertaining buncha folks.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Zoof said:


> ^ Seconded. ISFJ's deserve some more love. I find that they're usually mentioned in the same breath with ESFJ but the two types are So vastly different. Well at least... the ones that I know of both type are.
> 
> Also underrated: the serious side of ENFP's.
> 
> Overrated on the internet: NT's. It's not like all NT's are PhD's and/or will amount much to curing cancer in their life time realistically.


Stand in awe of the power of Intuitive Thinkers:


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

monemi said:


> Stand in awe of the power of Intuitive Thinkers:


My cancer is gone! Wow!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

O_o said:


> *And not INTJs. No, they deserve all the overrating because dey r da bomb with all their unpredictability and random, emotional outbursts. Entertaining buncha folks.


I LOVE the unpredictable outbursts. They are so OUT OF NOWHERE! People usually have a build up or you can see it coming. I never know when an INTJ is about to freak out.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

monemi said:


> I LOVE the unpredictable outbursts. They are so OUT OF NOWHERE! People usually have a build up or you can see it coming. I never know when an INTJ is about to freak out.


This. This is very true. 
My dad is an INTJ (finally official on that one). One night, a hispanic-sounding man call our home and asked for my mom. My mom wasn't home so I told me dad about it. For the rest of the period he was completely calm, peaceful. When my mom DID come home, he bugged the fuck out at her and asked her to pack her bags and leave since she was a "cheating whore". My mom was confused (naturally) out of her fuckin mind. 
It took us about 2 hours to calm him down because he was 99% convinced that my mom was cheating on him with this hispanic man and that her babysitting jobs were just a cover up for it. 
We ended up calling the dude back and turns out he called her to cancel his order on ebay.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

O_o said:


> This. This is very true.
> My dad is an INTJ (finally official on that one). One night, a hispanic-sounding man call our home and asked for my mom. My mom wasn't home so I told me dad about it. For the rest of the period he was completely calm, peaceful. When my mom DID come home, he bugged the fuck out at her and asked her to pack her bags and leave since she was a "cheating whore". My mom was confused (naturally) out of her fuckin mind.
> It took us about 2 hours to calm him down because he was 99% convinced that my mom was cheating on him with this hispanic man and that her babysitting jobs were just a cover up for it.
> We ended up calling the dude back and turns out he called her to cancel his order on ebay.


That's terrible. 










No really, that's a terrible story. But funny.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Overrated:

ISTJ, ISFJ, INTJ, INFJ, ESTJ, ESFJ, ENTJ, ENFJ, ENFP, ISFP, ESTP, ESFP, INTP, ENTP, and INFP


Underrated:

ISTP


Totally objective unbiased observation done through rigorous testing and a very deep discussion with my cat, so it's 100% accurate.


/thread


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Roland787 said:


> Overrated:
> 
> ISTJ, ISFJ, INTJ, INFJ, ESTJ, ESFJ, ENTJ, ENFJ, ENFP, ISFP, ESTP, ESFP, INTP, ENTP, and INFP
> 
> ...


So say we all.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

monemi said:


> Stand in awe of the power of Intuitive Thinkers:


oi... are you mocking NT's now.. hm.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Zoof said:


> oi... are you mocking NT's now.. hm.


I still have AIDS, so you should get back to work.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Teybo said:


> I still have AIDS, so you should get back to work.


:bored:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

In these types of communities:

Overrated: Ns, especially INs.
Underrated: Ss, especially ESs.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Satan Claus said:


> And everyone also wants to be INTJ cause they're kind of the cool nerd badass type.


I desperately want to be an INTJ, because according to almost every blog and website I've read, they are smarter than everyone else. They are always right about everything, their ideas are always best, they win every argument, their plans always are executed effortlessly and work perfectly. People don't like them because they can't handle their brutal honesty or feeling intellectually inferior. 

I've seen such lines online as:
"We’re INTJs; nobody is more qualified to make decisions than us."

"Really anything mundane is beneath us."

"Sarcasm is a free public service we provide to those within earshot. No need to thank us. We also do irony, hyperbole, word-play and puns, one-liners, quick-witted observations and flippant remarks, and abstract and deep philosophical insights on nonsensical themes."

"If we can no longer perform simple routine tasks like computing an orbital transfer burn or finding a memory leak in 10,000 lines of C++ code, you know it’s time for us to call it a day." 

And of course "It’s a small price to pay for genius, really."

I would change my type in a heartbeat to have all of that.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

SapientiaOmnemEst said:


> I desperately want to be an INTJ, because according to almost every blog and website I've read, they are smarter than everyone else. They are always right about everything, their ideas are always best, they win every argument, their plans always are executed effortlessly and work perfectly. People don't like them because they can't handle their brutal honesty or feeling intellectually inferior.
> 
> I've seen such lines online as:
> "We’re INTJs; nobody is more qualified to make decisions than us."
> ...



I secretly admit, I would LOVE to be an INTJ. I'd have to give up my social life though...

And I have always thought of INTP's to be smart too. A lot of my math teachers were INTP.


----------



## AudreyGail (Oct 2, 2013)

Underrated in real life: INTJs, ISTJs.
Underrated in fiction: ISTJs 
Overrated in real life: ESFP
Overrated in fiction: INFJ, especially males.
Just my opinion and experience.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Overrated = ISTJ, ESTP
Underrated = Anyone else


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Overrated online:
NT
INFJ

Overrated IRL:
SJ
ESxP

Underrated online:
Sensors

Underrated IRL:
NF esp. INFP
also INTx


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

ESTP's are overrated.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I think INFJs tend to be the most overrated online. ISTJs are underrated online and are often made out to be "the worst type" which is sad. In real life Te/Fe dom types are probably overrated. Te if you are male, Fe if you are female.


----------



## lanausee (Mar 20, 2011)

Zoof said:


> ^ Seconded. ISFJ's deserve some more love. I find that they're usually mentioned in the same breath with ESFJ but the two types are So vastly different. Well at least... the ones that I know of both type are.
> 
> Also underrated: the serious side of ENFP's.
> 
> *Overrated on the internet: NT's. It's not like all NT's are PhD's and/or will amount much to curing cancer in their life time realistically.*


I've mentioned this before and I will mention it again. Either we will find the cure to cancer, or we will be homeless. There is no in-between with us.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

lanausee said:


> I've mentioned this before and I will mention it again. Either we will find the cure to cancer, or we will be homeless. There is no in-between with us.


Shit. I have a house. Does that mean I now really have to go cure cancer?

I was kinda planning on a laid back weekend really.


----------



## lanausee (Mar 20, 2011)

Zoof said:


> Shit. I have house. Does that mean I now really have to go cure cancer?
> 
> I was kinda planning on a laid back weekend really.


You're an INTJ so you'll probably just figure out the cure anyway and even if you don't you'll still have your home because you'll see the other possibilities.

I'm saying as an INTP I will either be homeless, or I will be a millionaire. No other options. And millionaire is highly unlikely. So.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

lanausee said:


> You're an INTJ so you'll probably just figure out the cure anyway and even if you don't you'll still have your home because you'll see the other possibilities.
> 
> I'm saying as an INTP I will either be homeless, or I will be a millionaire. No other options. And millionaire is highly unlikely. So.


Ah.. well that's reassuring. I can just go about my Saturday business and still solve some major world issues. All because of my cognitive preferences. Sweet.


----------



## lanausee (Mar 20, 2011)

Zoof said:


> Ah.. well that's reassuring. I can just go about my Saturday business and still solve some major world issues. All because of my cognitive preferences. Sweet.


How about start with homelessness.


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

ENFPs have only been mentioned once, doesn't that mean we're the truly underrated ones?  In all seriousness, I feel as if we're underrated online and in real life. More so online, because we're seen as hyperactive, brainless children that can't take part in intellectual conversations. We're seen the same way in real life, but we're not judged quite as much because we're surrounded by a lot more brainless people than there are on forums like these. That's why I thought I was an INFP for the longest time, even though I'm a textbook extrovert. ENFPs aren't thought to be capable of introspection, from what I've seen.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

lanausee said:


> How about start with homelessness.


Sure. And world peace. And poverty too. I mean, why stop at cancer, right.


----------



## ozones (Oct 5, 2013)

Lion 4.5 said:


> Underrated, Online and in real life: ESTP, INFP hands down
> 
> INFPs I agree . ESTP? Hm? What makes you say that?
> 
> ...


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Overrated: INFJs
Underrated: ENTJs


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

what type of thread is this ? lol wtf


----------



## Residual Deviance (May 11, 2013)

So, SJs are awesome, so long as "the system" is running well, but I'm a piece of worthless shit unless I singlehandedly cure cancer.

Good to know the goalposts are in the same place on both sides *nod*


----------



## ozones (Oct 5, 2013)

Residual Deviance said:


> So, SJs are awesome, so long as "the system" is running well, but I'm a piece of worthless shit unless I singlehandedly cure cancer.
> 
> Good to know the goalposts are in the same place on both sides *nod*


*hugs* you'll get there with the cancer cure. Youll see you can be loved too!

Hurry though


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Overrated: Ni types
Underrated: Si types


----------



## jim87 (Apr 17, 2014)

EthereaEthos said:


> Overrated: Ni types
> Underrated: Si types


I agree....overrated=INTP,INTJ.....underrated=ISTJ...IMO


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Overrated: the ones you think are superior to others.
Underated: the ones you think are inferior to others.

Hurray for generalization!(which leads to discrimination)

And it would be wise to take stereotypes with some water as well.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a ramble post here.

The "depth" of the introversion is generally over rated. I would say that the perceived depth to the introvert is generally because the inner-works of the introvert makes the outer world more "alive" to them. That is what they mean whenever the introvert has more depth. If you having a party full of extroverts, there would pretty much be no one to break the ice, and things would very quickly be formulaic and dull. The thing here is that extroverts sacrifice themselves into the totality of the object, and thus there is a sense of inner-deadness that fills the land. Thus an introvert would be necessary to sort of color the party with their own blood so to speak. It would be more vivid and intense. Actual depth or breadth of topics might actually be secondary, and the fixation of the introvert typically is very typically shallower in the concrete manifestation, because they do not really seek to become one with the actual object. Instead, the object is merely a symbol of their own inner work, and thus the introvert forms an intense relationship with said symbol.

I would say that extroverts who are well differentiated in whatever manifestation of it, will actually come across as having a much larger depth and breadth of topics that they know intimately. They are certainly more active than most, and are quite exhilarating to those around them in the way that the introvert might not be. There is also a deep level of pragmatism that the introvert lacks. Because of this, the extrovert is likely to come off as more intelligent, more well rounded and adaptable than the introvert. Those who say otherwise, do not actually have a very good understanding of either. Through sheer force of will, the extrovert is far more likely to stand out compared to the vast swaths of ambiverts and the unaffected introverts. Even if they attempt to "blend in", the sheer intensity of it will certainly be striking.

I would say that ambiversion is overrated too. It is mostly used as a way to feel superior to both, but they are typically more banal than the introvert or the extrovert. Some aren't banal, and are well adjusted. However being an ambivert doesn't mean you aren't a fuck up somewhere else.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Sixty Nein said:


> Here is a ramble post here.
> 
> The "depth" of the introversion is generally over rated. I would say that the perceived depth to the introvert is generally because the inner-works of the introvert makes the outer world more "alive" to them. That is what they mean whenever the introvert has more depth. If you having a party full of extroverts, there would pretty much be no one to break the ice, and things would very quickly be formulaic and dull. The thing here is that extroverts sacrifice themselves into the totality of the object, and thus there is a sense of inner-deadness that fills the land. Thus an introvert would be necessary to sort of color the party with their own blood so to speak. It would be more vivid and intense. Actual depth or breadth of topics might actually be secondary, and the fixation of the introvert typically is very typically shallower in the concrete manifestation, because they do not really seek to become one with the actual object. Instead, the object is merely a symbol of their own inner work, and thus the introvert forms an intense relationship with said symbol.
> 
> ...


It might be the English (on my behalf) or it might be my own stupidity, but I really did not get the first paragraph and the logic behind it. Second part somewhat makes sense to me, but still doesn't prove any point besides that Extroverts give a stronger impression because they are more outspoken (yes?). Could you, please, rephrase the first paragraph now that the ramble is out and you can reflect on it?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

SplitTheAtom said:


> It might be the English (on my behalf) or it might be my own stupidity, but I really did not get the first paragraph and the logic behind it. Second part somewhat makes sense to me, but still doesn't prove any point besides that Extroverts give a stronger impression because they are more outspoken (yes?). Could you, please, rephrase the first paragraph now that the ramble is out and you can reflect on it?


What I'm saying is that the actual depth of the introvert's knowledge is questionable, but the intensity of their relationship to their own subjective view of the object is not so. Because of the personal nature of it, it comes across as unique. IF the introvert is well adjusted at the very least. Extroverts sacrifice their subjectivity, to gather more depth, breadth, and to become more adjusted towards things.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

Sorry I'm an ESFP I can't contribute to a discussion with real THOUGHTS.

Darn look at that fucker. Being happy. Must be a mindless sheep.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't over/under rate types because there's more to a person than their type. I take each person one at a time.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

This is very subjective and broad question, but here goes:

Underrated: ISTP, ISTJ, ESFP, ESTP
Overrated: ESTJ, ENFJ, ESFJ

Types who have overrated self-confidence: ENFP, ENTP, ENTJ


----------



## CBC (May 9, 2011)

ISFJ's, especially ISFJ males. People depict them like they're super lame, when I know plenty of ISFJ's who are funky, cool souls. Not to mention being sweet, loyal, and extraordinarily thoughtful.

Overrated: INTJ.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

Using "underrated" and "overrated" is so infantile, like something you'd find on fandom posts at ONTD.

"Overestimated" and "underestimated" is a much better way to address how type are seen _on the internet_.

On the web NTs are kings, SFJs are peasents and STJs are party poopers. NFJs aren't taken very seriously.


----------



## bettiepage (May 3, 2014)

On this forum there seems to be a distinct prejudice against sensors. I've noticed a lot of Ns acting as if Ss have the inability to grasp anything, as if they are as deep as a puddle. It's ridiculous. So, xxSx are probably all underrated here. In real life, ESFJs are overrated in the workplace. Anyone who has had to fill out a "personality assessment" for a retail job knows that if you don't test as an ESFJ, your application literally does not go through. As if they are the only ones who know how to do customer service jobs efficiently. They may be the only ones that don't have to adapt in some way, but other types surely aren't incapable.


----------



## bettiepage (May 3, 2014)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> Using "underrated" and "overrated" is so infantile, like something you'd find on fandom posts at ONTD.
> 
> "Overestimated" and "underestimated" is a much better way to address how type are seen _on the internet_.
> 
> On the web NTs are kings, SFJs are peasents and STJs are party poopers. NJs aren't taken very seriously.


To be fair, STJs are often the party poopers in real life too. The ones calling the cops when some kids are loitering around on the sidewalk.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

bettiepage said:


> To be fair, STJs are often the party poopers in real life too. The ones calling the cops when some kids are loitering around on the sidewalk.


It depends on your definition of party pooper. Some STJs are indeeed uptight. But I had some very interesting experiences with STJs on the loose. When they let go they _let go_ :shocked:.


----------



## bettiepage (May 3, 2014)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> It depends on your definition of party pooper. Some STJs are indeeed uptight. But I had some very interesting experiences with STJs on the loose. When they let go they _let go_ :shocked:.


I've never had an STJ friend who was a peer, so I wouldn't know about that. Sounds like I should get one drunk sometime and observe what happens.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

bettiepage said:


> I've never had an STJ friend who was a peer, so I wouldn't know about that. Sounds like I should get one drunk sometime and observe what happens.


They are fun, I like them when they are drunk


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> It depends on your definition of party pooper. Some STJs are indeeed uptight. But I had some very interesting experiences with *STJs on the loose. When they let go they let go* :shocked:.


Sooo true...:kitteh:
*a moment later realizes that was an inappropriate confession for an ISTJ to make and remembers about the necessity of acting as a "reputable ISTJ" - quickly runs away, prepared to deny any involvement later*


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

XXFPs underrated in real life
XNTXs overrated on Internet


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

To_august said:


> Sooo true...:kitteh:
> *a moment later realizes that was an inappropriate confession for an ISTJ to make and remembers about the necessity of acting as a "reputable ISTJ" - quickly runs away, prepared to deny any involvement later*


What are you talking about? :wink:


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> Using "underrated" and "overrated" is so infantile, like something you'd find on fandom posts at ONTD.
> 
> "Overestimated" and "underestimated" is a much better way to address how type are seen _on the internet_.
> 
> On the web NTs are kings, SFJs are peasents and STJs are party poopers. NJs aren't taken very seriously.


I prefer these categories.

Overestimated: NTs
Underestimated: SFs

Just going by internet standards.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Sixty Nein said:


> Here is a ramble post here.
> 
> The "depth" of the introversion is generally over rated. I would say that the perceived depth to the introvert is generally because the inner-works of the introvert makes the outer world more "alive" to them. That is what they mean whenever the introvert has more depth. If you having a party full of extroverts, there would pretty much be no one to break the ice, and things would very quickly be formulaic and dull. The thing here is that extroverts sacrifice themselves into the totality of the object, and thus there is a sense of inner-deadness that fills the land. Thus an introvert would be necessary to sort of color the party with their own blood so to speak. It would be more vivid and intense. Actual depth or breadth of topics might actually be secondary, and the fixation of the introvert typically is very typically shallower in the concrete manifestation, because they do not really seek to become one with the actual object. Instead, the object is merely a symbol of their own inner work, and thus the introvert forms an intense relationship with said symbol.
> 
> ...


No, that was too smart for this thread .


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Sixty Nein said:


> What I'm saying is that the actual depth of the introvert's knowledge is questionable, but the intensity of their relationship to their own subjective view of the object is not so. Because of the personal nature of it, it comes across as unique. IF the introvert is well adjusted at the very least. Extroverts sacrifice their subjectivity, to gather more depth, breadth, and to become more adjusted towards things.


Thaank you. Got it now  I agree that the the depth of an introvert is questionable and that the very characteristic gives you nothing on itself. But it is a great tool to reach deeper levels of understanding if one uses it the right way. But because an extrovert sacrifices his subjectivity to gather depth doesn't make him deeper either. The reason, why I think (and seems like you also touched upon it with ''the intensity of the relationship'') introverts on first hand are perceived to be deeper is because they prefer to, when they talk to people, to talk about more serious and meaningful stuff more often. Extroverts seem (and this is all just observations) to be more fun loving and don't need to go straight to the serious stuff.


----------



## honeybadger9 (May 8, 2014)

over rated on this place: INTJs


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

In the spirit of this thread, I have to say my own type is overrated as fuck. Seriously. Ni in general is. When Ni dominates your psyche to an unhealthy degree, all you come across as is something akin to schizotypal personality disorder. How is that flattering or desirable?


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Underestimated: SF, 
Overestimated: INXX


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

All sensers are underrated. All intuitives are overrated.

The most overrated is the INTJ and the most underrated is the ESFP.


----------



## MisterDantes (Nov 24, 2013)

> I have to say my own type is overrated as fuck. Seriously. Ni in general is


Everything I intended to say about overrated types was basically summed up in this quote.

Underrated types; basically any XSFX types. I don't know what people have against sensory or feeling functions or why people seem to believe that these types are more stupid than others. Makes zero sense to me...


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Overrated in web = anything Ni 
overrated in real life = anything Se


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> In the spirit of this thread, I have to say my own type is overrated as fuck. Seriously. Ni in general is. When Ni dominates your psyche to an unhealthy degree, all you come across as is something akin to schizotypal personality disorder. How is that flattering or desirable?


Agreed! It's probably because everyone on the net favours Ni ppl xD


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Agreed! It's probably because everyone on the net favours Ni ppl xD


I really like it. In normal life, my lack of friendliness makes people afraid of me, and when I do speak up, people are pointlessly biased against my opinion. Many people on here treat me with respect.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> which types do you believe are overrated/underrated
> 
> imo
> overrated: NTs, ISTPs, INFJs
> underrated: SFPs, ISTJs


who's rating us and why, what is the purpose of rating people? does consumer reports have a yearly issue with the best/worst personality types? it's not that white dry cleaning van that's always across the street is it. I think he's been spying on me and possibly has been trying to rate me


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

By overrated, I mean that the good qualities of people belonging to these types are being exaggerated, and it's going to be difficult to discuss their weaknesses without involving 15 pages of heated ad hominem-esque debate or an aggressive response. Overrated also means that these people can manipulate others more effectively, by setting the standards to others merely according to themselves.

By underrated, I mean that these people are unfortunately considered as irrelevant, and more often falling into a position where they are simply become the targets of simple-minded accusations and blame. Their weaknesses are pointed out more often than it's necessary.

By wildly disregarded, I mean that a lot of people even fail to see how the input of these types can be considered as necessary. They are secretly considered a laughing stock, and disregarded to a point that nobody wants to take them seriously.
*
Overrated on PerC*: xNTJ's, INFP's

*Underrated on PerC: *ESxP's, INTP's

*Wildly disregarded on PerC:* xSxJ's 

Also, this -

*Overrated in real life: *ESxP's

*Underrated in real life: *INxJ's, ISxP's

*Wildly disregarded in real life:* INxP's


----------



## @mariekathrynh (Apr 9, 2014)

Oohfff. INTJ's are getting a bad rep on this thread! 

The web and forums are a playground for Ni Te. This is where we extravert ourselves. We feel comfortable - perhaps even powerful- in this type of environment, discussing concepts and ideas with others, within relational proximities that we can control.

So I guess I totally get the INTJ 'overrated' rating.
IRL INTJ's are ususally unassuming, and are likely to adopt a flank position to the extraverted temperament ( when we venture out of doors, that is)

;-) Such an interesting thread btw


----------



## JosephtheSinger (Apr 25, 2014)

KraChZiMan said:


> By wildly disregarded, I mean that a lot of people even fail to see how the input of these types can be considered as necessary. They are secretly considered a laughing stock, and disregarded to a point that nobody wants to take them seriously.
> 
> *Wildly disregarded on PerC:* xSxJ's


If that's the case, time to leave this silly forum!


----------



## @mariekathrynh (Apr 9, 2014)

JosephtheSinger said:


> If that's the case, time to leave this silly forum!


There are definitely some narcissistically introverted, egomaniacal, elitist jackasses on PerC. 
No doubt too much of their own personal value is tangled up with their type. When shared and endorsed, these attitudes make for an unhealthy synergy at times.


Hm.
These people 'doth protest too much, methinks'.


There are also some genuinely lovely people too, who just enjoy the conversation at no one's expense 

Twopenceworth.


----------



## owlhead (Aug 12, 2012)

Overrated in real life: ESFP


----------



## Sabrah (Aug 6, 2013)

Overrated Online: NFPs, especially ENFPs. INFJs, ENTJ, and ENTP. Most intuitive types.
Underrated online: Most SPs, particularly ISTP and ISFP. SJs in general.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I think ISFJs may be the most underrated online and in "real life".


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

vinniebob said:


> who's rating us and why, what is the purpose of rating people? does consumer reports have a yearly issue with the best/worst personality types? it's not that white dry cleaning van that's always across the street is it. I think he's been spying on me and possibly has been trying to rate me


I hear INTJs are really in vogue this year  Enjoy it now while your stock is up.


----------



## @mariekathrynh (Apr 9, 2014)

Lecky said:


> I hear INTJs are really in vogue this year  Enjoy it now while your stock is up.


Great. I'm cashing in, and buying a Condo.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahbelle68 (Mar 26, 2014)

Khiro said:


> If everyone thinks INFJs are overrated, are we? At this point it seems more accurate to say that "comprising 1% of the population is overrated," 'cause, biased as I'm sure I am, I don't see a whole lot of "Ooh, would that I could NiFe my way through life like those insightful angel INFJs" posts. Everyone knows we're as shit as the rest of humanity.
> 
> Overrated/Underrated: INFPs. When they're great they're unbelievably great. When they're shit they're unbelievably shit. I know one INFP who runs around wearing a sombrero and yodelling joy into the hearts of everyone he meets. I know another who won't set an alarm clock because _this time it'll be different. I may be 10 pints into my evening, but I'll wake naturally in one hour, I'm sure of it!_ I know one who's a rather charming journalist and another who believes ANY conversation about other human beings is needy, unnecessary and unusual. She once told me about her rabbit though. For two hours. I've known INFPs forgive _attempts on their fucking lives_, yet I've known them hold tight onto blood grudges over missing socks. I've known them take in broken people, yet I've known them charge headfirst at police for daring to arrest them. At their most extreme they're batshit insane forces of nature, both the loveliest and most heinous things in the world. At their most peaceful they're loving or lost.


INFP 4w5s are never peaceful.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

How do you overrate or underrate a type?


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

sarahbelle68 said:


> INFP 4w5s are never peaceful.


well i can say from experience that i have been at peace before.

although its true that i'm at peace maybe 1% of my existence, and it is never really longer than 2 weeks

i just feel like saying that IRL estj, entj are overrated because they are usually assholes to me. :kitteh:


----------



## emmamadden (Jul 7, 2013)

Overrated: INxJs.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Eska said:


> How do you overrate or underrate a type?


You are an NT. Surely you have seen many of those 'this person is so smart, they have to be an NT' 'Stupid, so not an NT' 'emotion is weakness, and NT's are wise not to have them' threads?

Not that other types aren't ridiculous in praising themselves.

'ISTP's are so badass, hur dur dur'


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

stultum said:


> You are an NT. Surely you have seen many of those 'this person is so smart, they have to be an NT' 'Stupid, so not an NT' 'emotion is weakness, and NT's are wise not to have them' threads?
> 
> Not that other types aren't ridiculous in praising themselves.
> 
> 'ISTP's are so badass, hur dur dur'


I wouldn't say that has to do with overrating or underrating, that's simply generalizing/stereotyping based on the type's description and models.

For it to be related to overrating or underrating, it would have to be a comparison based on a given aspect, and by the direction this thread took, it seems to be the intellectual aspect.

"NTs aren't as smart as they're made out to be.", that would be considering a type "overrated" on that very aspect.

"NFs aren't as [...] as they're made out to be."
"SJs aren't as [...] as they're made out to be."
"NJs are -er than they're made out to be."
etc.

I don't understand how a type can be "overrated" or "underrated" without any given context.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Eska said:


> I wouldn't say that has to do with overrating or underrating, that's simply generalizing/stereotyping based on the type's description and models.
> 
> For it to be related to overrating or underrating, it would have to be a comparison based on a given aspect, and by the direction this thread took, it seems to be the intellectual aspect.
> 
> ...


A lot of people don't give context, that's true. But some types are held in higher regard as others. ISTJ's are often characterized as 'boring', INTP's as 'smart'. Which one are regarded as better, which one is overrated, which one underrated?

NT's aren't as smart as they are made out to be.
SJ's aren't as dependable as they are made out to be.
NF's aren't as social as they are made out to be.
SP's aren't as creative as they are made out to be.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

stultum said:


> A lot of people don't give context, that's true. But some types are held in higher regard as others. ISTJ's are often characterized as 'boring', INTP's as 'smart'. Which one are regarded as better, which one is overrated, which one underrated?
> 
> NT's aren't as smart as they are made out to be.
> SJ's aren't as dependable as they are made out to be.
> ...


"Boring" and "smart" aren't opposites, so one isn't "better" than the other, one isn't overrated or underrated.

Both have to be compared on the same aspect.

For instance,

ISTJs are "boring" and INTPs are "smart".

One is not better than the other, you can be smart and boring, one doesn't exclude the other and isn't exclusive to the other.

It could also be said that ISTJs work, while INTPs lay around.

Would you still think that INTPs are "better"? 

"Better" needs a context and a comparison on a unified aspect.

One is generally better than the other in "that" aspect, one is generally worse than the other in "that" aspect.

A type, itself, cannot be "better/worse" or "overrated/underrated" without a context of comparison on a given aspect.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

NTs are only overrated on the internet simply because the majority of them spends a lot of time online, probably more than any other type. 
Overrated types in real life: ESTJ, ESTP
Underrated types in real life : INFP, INFJ


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

How I see it is that a lot of people demonize ESFJ's and it sucks since many of them are really nice people. I think they're underrated a lot. 

INXJ's are overrated. I mean there's this weird image of both types that they're some kind of supernatural beings from the other world. Either every single INXJ I've met has been mistyped or this is not true :'D


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Eska said:


> How do you overrate or underrate a type?


You don't, it's all personal perception and this thread is pretty much a waste of time lol.


----------



## sarahbelle68 (Mar 26, 2014)

Overrated online: INFJs and INTJs
Underrated online: any of the sensors. Of intuitives, INFPs seem to get the most criticism.

Overrated IRL: ESFJ, ESTJ, ENTJ
Underrated IRL: INFP and maybe INTP


----------



## sarahbelle68 (Mar 26, 2014)

Khiro said:


> If everyone thinks INFJs are overrated, are we? At this point it seems more accurate to say that "comprising 1% of the population is overrated," 'cause, biased as I'm sure I am, I don't see a whole lot of "Ooh, would that I could NiFe my way through life like those insightful angel INFJs" posts. Everyone knows we're as shit as the rest of humanity.
> 
> Overrated/Underrated: INFPs. When they're great they're unbelievably great. When they're shit they're unbelievably shit. I know one INFP who runs around wearing a sombrero and yodelling joy into the hearts of everyone he meets. I know another who won't set an alarm clock because _this time it'll be different. I may be 10 pints into my evening, but I'll wake naturally in one hour, I'm sure of it!_ I know one who's a rather charming journalist and another who believes ANY conversation about other human beings is needy, unnecessary and unusual. She once told me about her rabbit though. For two hours. I've known INFPs forgive _attempts on their fucking lives_, yet I've known them hold tight onto blood grudges over missing socks. I've known them take in broken people, yet I've known them charge headfirst at police for daring to arrest them. At their most extreme they're batshit insane forces of nature, both the loveliest and most heinous things in the world. At their most peaceful they're loving or lost.


This thread was about which types people perceived as being underrated/overrated in general... the fact that pretty much every type has problems with INFPs is well-documented. We are not 'overrated' by anyone... we are criticized to an excessive degree by most types, online by INFJs in particular.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

sooo i might or might not have been trying a little [small voice] social experiment, both on the net and inrl and it's really curious that lots of feelers try to type themselves as nts and "fit" their personality into those. in a way, it's not a surprise for men (esp middle class and UP) since society teaches them that their feeler beliefs are objective and can be placed above other, uh, Not As Important members of society, even when strictly speaking said members might have way more to say. considering that, it wouldn't be surprising if those feelers got an nt result on tests, even more possible if they don't take their time to learn abt cognitive functions

there's a LOT of examples besides that but my point is that nts are overrated. too much. like, i know there's a lot of advantages to being an intuitive thinker but in social terms where we need to interact with others to go ahead, our ~quirks~ aren't exactly fitting for that esp if you're young. our lack of proper understanding of feelings might seem like something to joke abt but as you grow older and in one way or another need to develope interpersonal skills WELL, it's tough job also considering that we're usually seen as a bit odd no matter how succesful you might be; if you're an e that's gonna be lame because you require some level of external validation, and if you're an i it just reinforces certain traits you might not like to see, without your consent

ANYWAYS, point is nts are overrated and ppl shouldn't use mbti to try and be The Cool Kids instead of themselves. get a personality of your own perhaps


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

sarahbelle68 said:


> This thread was about which types people perceived as being underrated/overrated in general... the fact that pretty much every type has problems with INFPs is well-documented. We are not 'overrated' by anyone... we are criticized to an excessive degree by most types, online by INFJs in particular.


Have you even ran around wearing a sombrero and yodelling at everyone? I thought he might have been speaking about an ENFP? Unless the INFP had bipolar or something… INFP does get positive feedback from some INFJ's so there is that - there are many kinds of INFJ, there really is including the well informed and the one's with lack of sample data. My Te gets pissed with some of their conjecture for sure, I see it itches other INFP's Te too.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

sarahbelle68 said:


> Overrated online: INFJs and INTJs
> Underrated online: any of the sensors. Of intuitives, INFPs seem to get the most criticism.
> 
> Overrated IRL: ESFJ, ESTJ, ENTJ
> Underrated IRL: INFP and maybe INTP


Id also include SFJ in the online under-rated column. And ESTJ, maybe not ISTJ so much, it's a funny world.
It makes sense that the types with the most haters are not often to be seen on typology networks so they can't set the record straight to others opinions which are largely conjecture. INFP's funnily enough being very interested in typology are around often enough to set the record straight yet still get some seriously contradictory portraits painted of them. There definitely is a group of INFP's out there that get cherry picked as the representatives of the type - this group may in fact be small in comparison to the rest yet this groups self pitying is so loud and clear that it draws people's attention to what this particular type must represent. INFP's offline and online behaviour is quite inconsistent and not necessarily in the way INFJ's speak of it, I find many INFJ's analysis of INFP's to be very surfacey and showing a clear lack of understanding likely due to the opposing function attitudes.


----------



## sarahbelle68 (Mar 26, 2014)

mushr00m said:


> Id also include SFJ in the online under-rated column. And ESTJ, maybe not ISTJ so much, it's a funny world.
> It makes sense that the types with the most haters are not often to be seen on typology networks so they can't set the record straight to others opinions which are largely conjecture. INFP's funnily enough being very interested in typology are around often enough to set the record straight yet still get some seriously contradictory portraits painted of them. There definitely is a group of INFP's out there that get cherry picked as the representatives of the type - this group may in fact be small in comparison to the rest yet this groups self pitying is so loud and clear that it draws people's attention to what this particular type must represent. INFP's offline and online behaviour is quite inconsistent and not necessarily in the way INFJ's speak of it, I find many INFJ's analysis of INFP's to be very surfacey and showing a clear lack of understanding likely due to the opposing function attitudes.


Well, I think that Fi, particularly dom-Fi is the most inaccessible and misunderstood function. Ni is also pretty inaccessible and misunderstood, but people are more like 'oohhh cool, mysterious Ni!' than critical of it. 

Our process is highly subjective and very personal to ourselves so other types have a difficult time relating and empathizing... it all looks like mushy emo primitive goop to them.

Many INFJ thoughts on INFPs are pretty frustrating to read... our clashes can mainly be attributed to functional differences but I've seen a lot of INFJs try to claim this sort of objective moral superiority over us. It's like, since we don't communicate our thoughts and feelings in the same way, we're these inherently underdeveloped, selfish, horrible weirdos


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

Apparently I've posted here before, but I don't remember what I said (and my opinion might have changed) so I'm posting again.

overrated in order of degree overrated: INTJ, INFJ, ENFP

under rated in order of degree under rated: pretty much all the SJs, INFP

Seriously, I don't know how INFP became the punching bag of mbti.


----------



## MikeLloyd (Jul 24, 2014)

Us ENTJ's are good salesmen, what else would you expect but an inflated speculation on a type sold to you like it was really perfect?

Overrated types really are: INTP (by far) INTJ (same as INTP) ENTJ , ENFP , ENTP , ESTJ

Underrated: INFP, ESFJ, ISTJ


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

People always just think of INTPs as nerds and wise old men and never badasses. A lot of badass characters in shows who most people think are INFJs are actually mentally tortured INTPs such as Ken from Digimon.


----------

